# Odd foot growth



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I've had Shadow for over a year (almost 16 months now) and I noticed something tonight. I'm almost certain that it hasn't been there the whole time... The vet has never noticed it and neither have I.

On one of his back feet, he has a small growth near the pad of his foot. It's flexible and fleshy, almost like his front dewclaws, and it has a little nail-like thing at the end. I tried to take some pictures, but frankly my camera sucks and it's very small. Here's a couple tries though:


























Any ideas? I'm kinda concerned...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It almost looks like an extra toe...at least looking at the pictures...

The vet has already seen it? How concerned is he?


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

No see, that's the thing, the vet has never noticed this. She gave the "initial visit" in August of last year, which was by far the most thorough, with only minor checkups since.

I work with his feet -- I wouldn't say often, but some. I trim his nails regularly and how I could not notice this is beyond me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you done any searches on it? Apparently, it's not all that uncommon for a dog to have an extra toe, but I cannot find any actual pictures anywhere. 

But I'm thinking that if that's the case, your vet would know about it. It's hard to tell looking at the pictures, but it looks like an actual nail there, too....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

If there's a nail, I'd have to say it's an extra toe or an extra dew claw, although it's strange that it wasn't always there. Maybe it became pronounced during adolescence? Hormones cause all sorts of things to grow  I'd have it checked, but it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I haven't followed up on this, what with the power issues and all, but ...

I went to show this to my friend a couple days ago and -- it was gone! This "extra toe", flesh, nail, and all, has completely broken off and left behind only a small scab-like area where it used to be. The scab is basically flush with the rest of his foot skin. It's not sensitive to the touch, and I have no idea when it broke off, so obviously it's not bothering him any.

It's so odd. Now I feel even more confident that that extra toe was not always there. But perhaps it will make a comeback soon?

Anyhow, thanks everyone for your thoughts on the subject


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> I haven't followed up on this, what with the power issues and all, but ...


Speaking of power, yours back up now? Ours came on at noon today.... And I'm sure appreciating the heat now....


----------

